# Career in IT industry



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Let's merge man and machine. If man is a machine, then he can't lose his job to one.


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

depends ICT is a broad industry.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a graduating senior information systems major and the other day my mentor told me there is a 2% unemployment rate in IT for degreed individuals. People may not get the job they want but they can get something. A bigger concern is foreign workers. They can come to the US with a work visa and legally be paid less than domestic workers in the private sector.


----------

